# Happy Birthday to Me



## Lou Currier (Aug 9, 2017)

this is th cake my wife got for my birthday

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 16 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 9, 2017)

That is awesome, Happy Birthday!


----------



## TimR (Aug 9, 2017)

Beats the heck out of a $hi! Cake. That's very clever and shows true love!
Oh...Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 9, 2017)

TimR said:


> Beats the heck out of a $hi! Cake. That's very clever and shows true love!
> Oh...Happy Birthday!



I agree...cudos to the cake maker too...my wife told her I liked working with wood and make pens and this is what she came up with.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 9, 2017)

This was my wild birthday party...

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy birthday, Lou! A little cake and a sponge bath... could be worse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy birthday Lou!!!

Hope everything goes smooth for ya....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 9, 2017)

How cool is that!? Wish you were enjoying it with some sawdust in your shop though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Lou! Get better soon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 9, 2017)

Totally original cake! Don't eat it all in one sitting! Hoping you are back in your shop in no time! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2017)

That is one great looking cake! The surroundings could be better I'm sure. Get better soon Lou, Happy Birthday! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 9, 2017)

Now, just need to figure out how to stabilize it, to get on the lathe.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2017)

My wife gets cake for my birthday too. Must be like pay checks...Hope the next picture is you upright making chips. Happy Birthday...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday @Lou Currier. Hope you get everything taken care of and get back to the shop. Just move the lathe in your room. Make the doc a pen and maybe they'll ignore everything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday Lou, and best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Happy birthday, Lou! A little cake and a sponge bath... could be worse!



I hope that's not a sponge cake 

Happy birthday Lou, and wishing you a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 10, 2017)

Nope...chocolate with coffe mocha filling...yum


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 10, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Nope...chocolate with coffe mocha filling...yum



Please tell me its diabetic friendly and that you're putting a piece in a small flat rate box for me....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday Lou! That lady of yours is a keeper!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ray D (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy late birthday Lou. Very cool cake. Get well soon!
Ray


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! And here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## CWS (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy Birthday! Hope you are getting the help you need.


----------

